# Invasive Species sticker for Wyoming and Idaho



## pheasantphool (Nov 30, 2007)

Just received a postcard in the mail from Wyoming DWR that any non-resident boat launching in Wyoming has to buy a $30 Invasive Species Sticker! I have heard that Idaho wants $22 for theirs. Is it just me or is this a poorly hidden attempt to grab money from non residents(i realize that residents also have to buy lower priced stickers)? I guess it just frustrates me to have to pay more money for recreation every time I turn around. Especially seeing I will only be taking my boat 2-3 times max to Flaming Gorge and once to Idaho. Wouldn't a $2-$3 fee each time you launch be more reasonable? I also don't really know what this money could do because once the zebra mussels are in I think your screwed. Should Utah join the other Intermountainn states and start making everyone buy a Invasive Species Sticker? Hopefully we take the high road and don't IMHO. Sorry for the rant

With regards to the Wyoming sticker- If you stay in Flaming Gorge Reservoir do you have to get the sticker as it crosses into Utah which doesn't require the sticker?


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

I also got one of these a few days ago. I thought the same thing how is a fee going to keep the gremlins out of the pond??


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

pheasantphool said:


> ...........................
> 
> With regards to the Wyoming sticker- If you stay in Flaming Gorge Reservoir do you have to get the sticker as it crosses into Utah which doesn't require the sticker?


Yes, if you are on the Wyoming side of the Gorge you are required to have the new sticker.

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=24990


----------



## gmanhunter (Dec 27, 2007)

One thing I can't figure out, is why it cost more to clean an out of state boat than an in state boat? Maybe it is that we use gold plated props, there fore we can pay more? I think its time Utah gets on board and start charging out of staters more to recreate in our state (atv stickers, snowmobile stickers, and now boat stickers). It wont stop me from fishing in wyoming. I'll pay for the golden ticket, but I think it should be a flat rate for all (out of state or in state).


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

gmanhunter said:


> I think its time Utah gets on board and start charging out of staters more to recreate in our state (atv stickers, snowmobile stickers, and now boat stickers). It wont stop me from fishing in wyoming. I'll pay for the golden ticket, but I think it should be a flat rate for all (out of state or in state).


Utah State Parks already charges a non-resident more to register their ATV, and snow machine than it cost for a resident for a year. It all depends on what state you are from. My two ATV's are registered in Colorado and since Colorado doesn't accept Utah's registration I have to register my ATV in Utah. I'm not sure on boats since I haven't investigated that part yet.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Preparing for my annual extended stay at the Gorge in June, it's taken some doing to get straight answers about this. Here's what I got:

You only need the sticker if you cross into Wyoming. Not required if you stay in Utah.

The sticker has nothing to do with inspection - it's just a fund-raising tool. Wyoming makes no bones about that.

They stick it to out-of-staters because as far as they know, all Wyoming waters are currently clean. So if mussels get there, they'll be coming from out-of-state. That's their story, anyway.

I'm not even going to drive through Wyoming on my way to the Gorge because anybody pulling a boat has to stop at the check stations (being funded by these decals) for inspection. Some other Utah boy can ride that rodeo.


----------

